# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  مشاور تک جلسه (نیاز به راهنمایی)

## nazanin0_0

سلام دوستان من از مهرماه شروع کردم هیچ پیشرفتی نداشتم توی ازمونا خونده و نخوندم هیچ فرقی نداره کلی تلاش بی نتیجه دوماه مشاور گرفتم فقط دیگ نوسانی درس نمیخوندم اونطوری که باید نتیجه نگرفتم یکماهه بخاطر افت انگیزه شدید مطالعم شده روزی دوساعت از ازمونا عقب موندم راستش دیگ از هر چی مشاوره بدم میاد مشکلاتمم حل نمیشه کلا نا امید شدم میخوام با علیرضا افشار تک جلسه بگیرم با توجه به اینکه هزینش بشدت زیاده میتونه برام موثر باشه؟؟؟ اگه راهکاری دارین بگین ممنون میشم یا ی مشاور خوب برای ی جلسه معرفی کنید مرسییی :Yahoo (100):

----------


## من همان سیزدهم

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط نازنین ک ۸۲


سلام دوستان من از مهرماه شروع کردم هیچ پیشرفتی نداشتم توی ازمونا خونده و نخوندم هیچ فرقی نداره کلی تلاش بی نتیجه دوماه مشاور گرفتم فقط دیگ نوسانی درس نمیخوندم اونطوری که باید نتیجه نگرفتم یکماهه بخاطر افت انگیزه شدید مطالعم شده روزی دوساعت از ازمونا عقب موندم راستش دیگ از هر چی مشاوره بدم میاد مشکلاتمم حل نمیشه کلا نا امید شدم میخوام با علیرضا افشار تک جلسه بگیرم با توجه به اینکه هزینش بشدت زیاده میتونه برام موثر باشه؟؟؟ اگه راهکاری دارین بگین ممنون میشم یا ی مشاور خوب برای ی جلسه معرفی کنید مرسییی


میبخشید میتونم بپرسم ایشون تک جلسشون چند هست ؟*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام دوستان من از مهرماه شروع کردم هیچ پیشرفتی نداشتم توی ازمونا خونده و نخوندم هیچ فرقی نداره کلی تلاش بی نتیجه دوماه مشاور گرفتم فقط دیگ نوسانی درس نمیخوندم اونطوری که باید نتیجه نگرفتم یکماهه بخاطر افت انگیزه شدید مطالعم شده روزی دوساعت از ازمونا عقب موندم راستش دیگ از هر چی مشاوره بدم میاد مشکلاتمم حل نمیشه کلا نا امید شدم میخوام با علیرضا افشار تک جلسه بگیرم با توجه به اینکه هزینش بشدت زیاده میتونه برام موثر باشه؟؟؟ اگه راهکاری دارین بگین ممنون میشم یا ی مشاور خوب برای ی جلسه معرفی کنید مرسییی


شخصی که نام بردین از اون دسته افرادی هست که دکترای روان شناسی داره ولی در ارتباط با کیفیت کارش عزیزانی که باهاش خصوصی و ... گرفتن نظرات خوبی نداشتن و گاها گفتن که آشغاله. (عموما فقط همان وویس هایی که رایگان قرار داده و داخلش نطق زیبا میکنه رو مفید دونستن)

شما اگر مشکل خاصی (غیر درسی البته) دارید بهتره برای رفع اون مشکل پیش هر مشاوری برید غیر از اونی که برچسب کنکور روی کارش خورده. (البته با تحقیق فراوان)

----------


## nazanin0_0

> *
> میبخشید میتونم بپرسم ایشون تک جلسشون چند هست ؟*


خواهش میکنم نیم ساعت 190 تومن

----------


## nazanin0_0

> شخصی که نام بردین از اون دسته افرادی هست که دکترای روان شناسی داره ولی در ارتباط با کیفیت کارش عزیزانی که باهاش خصوصی و ... گرفتن نظرات خوبی نداشتن و گاها گفتن که آشغاله. (عموما فقط همان وویس هایی که رایگان قرار داده و داخلش نطق زیبا میکنه رو مفید دونستن)
> 
> شما اگر مشکل خاصی (غیر درسی البته) دارید بهتره برای رفع اون مشکل پیش هر مشاوری برید غیر از اونی که برچسب کنکور روی کارش خورده. (البته با تحقیق فراوان)


خیلی ممنونم بله درسته راستش از اینا که بگذره من اصلا توانایی مشاوره خصوصی با ایشون ندارم ماهی 800 میگیرن فقد میخاستم تک جلسه بگیرم منو راهنمایی کنن کس دیگ ای نمیشناسم برا مشاور تک جلسه برا همین پرسیدم

----------


## من همان سیزدهم

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط نازنین ک ۸۲


خواهش میکنم نیم ساعت 190 تومن


متشکر*

----------


## nrg_MOH

> خیلی ممنونم بله درسته راستش از اینا که بگذره من اصلا توانایی مشاوره خصوصی با ایشون ندارم ماهی 800 میگیرن فقد میخاستم تک جلسه بگیرم منو راهنمایی کنن کس دیگ ای نمیشناسم برا مشاور تک جلسه برا همین پرسیدم


من خودم یه تک جلسه گرفتم با ی بنده خدایی.خواستی خصوصی پیام بده شمارشو بهت بدم.البته اگه دوستان اجازه بدن و نگن من خودم همون مشاورم

----------


## Parimah

> سلام دوستان من از مهرماه شروع کردم هیچ پیشرفتی نداشتم توی ازمونا خونده و نخوندم هیچ فرقی نداره کلی تلاش بی نتیجه دوماه مشاور گرفتم فقط دیگ نوسانی درس نمیخوندم اونطوری که باید نتیجه نگرفتم یکماهه بخاطر افت انگیزه شدید مطالعم شده روزی دوساعت از ازمونا عقب موندم راستش دیگ از هر چی مشاوره بدم میاد مشکلاتمم حل نمیشه کلا نا امید شدم میخوام با علیرضا افشار تک جلسه بگیرم با توجه به اینکه هزینش بشدت زیاده میتونه برام موثر باشه؟؟؟ اگه راهکاری دارین بگین ممنون میشم یا ی مشاور خوب برای ی جلسه معرفی کنید مرسییی


سلام عزیز تو میتونی بجای جلسه خصوصی تو چنل سوال و جوابش حرفهاتو بزنی و خود علیرضا افشار جوابتو میده و در کنارش افرادی با شرایط  مثل خودت وجود دارن داخل اون چنل میتونه یه راهکار و راهنمای خوبی باشه

----------


## nazanin0_0

> سلام عزیز تو میتونی بجای جلسه خصوصی تو چنل سوال و جوابش حرفهاتو بزنی و خود علیرضا افشار جوابتو میده و در کنارش افرادی با شرایط  مثل خودت وجود دارن داخل اون چنل میتونه یه راهکار و راهنمای خوبی باشه


خیلی ممنونم ولی چند بار توی سایت پرسش پاسخ ازشون سوال پرسیدم اصلا حتی سوال رو کامل نمیخونن خیلی بد پاسخ میدن انگار حوصلشون نمیشه در حد ی خط ولی چنلشونو ندارم چیه چنلش ؟؟؟

----------


## mojtabamessi

از سرم داره بخار آتیش میاد
ماهی ۸۰۰ تومن؟ /: ی برنامه ساده میخاد بده این کار یعنی ۸ تماس ده دقیقه ای ۸۰۰ تومن؟ عجیبه واقعا

----------


## ainz

باوخودت برنامه بنویس سوالاتم اینجا بپرس 
اگر هم پولت اضافه که شمارع کارت بدم

----------

